# For those in the funny T-shirt realm, what online marketing tools work best for you?



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I run an online funny t-shirt shop and was wondering what other funny tee shops have used to *successfully* market their business. Right now we use a lot of google adwords successfully as an email campaign that brings many return customers back. We are in the process of expanding (and need to badly) but were wondering what has worked best for everyone else. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Topsites, niche directories, search engine marketing, branding on the actual t-shirts, google adwords has all worked for me.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Reckless, I would be careful with that "Do Work Son!" T-Shirt on your site because It Is trademarked.


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

discount codes seem to work =D


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

We've tried a lot of things to sell our shirts. A lot has been word of mouth and cross links. Ad words didn't amount to much, nor did large investments in SEO companies. We saw our biggest impact by first selling through boutiques and then marketing "crazy tees" and "funny tshirts" on the shirt labels. Then there's the blogs, myspace, etc., but we eventually got yelled at by myspace for emailing all our friends. 

Word of mouth has definitely improved our business across the country, but not without investment.

Bottom line: there's a lot of competition out there for humor shirts! Diligence has paid off, but good lord, it's been a lot of work! lol!


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Online? Free shipping.


----------

